
Modified radar gun identifies suicide bombers up to ten meters away - lotusleaf1987
http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/27/modified-radar-gun-identifies-suicide-bombers-up-to-ten-meters-a/
======
bradleyland
I'm struggling to see the usefulness of this technology. If an attacker is
within 10 meters, it is simply too late. The average human can cover 10 meters
(~30 ft) in 5 seconds or less. Not to mention, detonation of a well designed
explosive at 10 meters is still going to severely injure or kill a lot of
people.

~~~
noelchurchill
Place the gun somewhere everyone must walk past and then stand further back.

